# Are We All Idiots Or Is It Just Me



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been a member of this site since it's beginning.I really look forward to reading the new posts, fishing updates, helpful hints, Carl's dance and just about everything else this site has to offer.I try to offer my own advise when feel it will help someone else out. I have fished my whole life, consider myself a good fisherman, but am always interested in other OGF members ways and ideas that are different from mine.I especially admire those who take their time to help out their fellow OGF brothers catch more fish.I can't give an exact number, but I know for a fact that any new member a year ago is a better fisherman today due to this site......Here's where the good things end and the bad begins...I'm sick and tired of all OGF wannabe's who take the time to post a thread ,paste pictures of the days catch and say they caught them somewhere in a NE Ohio resivoir.What the hell is this?Are you afraid all us true OGF members are going to pack up the cars and trucks,drive like maniacs all night long, park our @$$e$ over your favorite honey hole and clean out the lake.What, and who is benefitting from this type of thread?Go find mirror and amuse your self for the next 6 hours and stop wasting my time........Mark


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

i totally agree with you


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Yea what he said!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AMEN, Mark-Like we're going to drive 3 hrs from NE-Ohio to go fish a lake that's 14,000 ACRES and clean out all the fish!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i agree also . i have been on this site only since late summer and have learned alot and ever been out with a few guys. tubuzz even got me my frist lake erie walleyes. i am looking forward to fishing for the bigs ones this spring


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

WILL, that's exactly the reason why I said what I did.I've met my share of good people(members) from this site. Members helping other members, that's what this site is meant for.Let's hear some other good things that have happened to you since you joined OGF, something I can read and feel it was worth my time.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you would be suprised. Its not so much the member but the non members that only take info and never give. There are always more non members reading up and looking for a spot to fish.

I would love to one of these days post a good report that is completely false at a totaly random location, and see how many people show up there trying to catch a fish. I probably never will because that is cruel and I have better things to do. Keep an eye on how many people look at these posts. Most people arent looking for fun. They are looking for a lead on where to fish.
It is the posters choice if they want to get specific. They have every right to be vauge just as much as you have every right to be specific.

Personally I will never get specific. I have a thing about fishing in crowds.

I look at it like this. Some information is better than no information.
Lures, water depth, time of day they all narrow down the search for good fishing. vauge reports are better than just winging it.

Heres my vauge report for the day.

Northwestern ohio body of water. Kept 5 fish that have sharp teeth and one that has vertical stripes. Fishing in water between 8 and 12 ft. Using a black and silver lure that makes sound, tipped with the fore portion of a baitfish, which was suspended a short distance below the lure on a single hook. GO GET EM BOYS!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Since I joined OGF...
Started Fishing Bass tournaments!
Found a bunch of nice lakes!
Got a sponser!
Learned and mastering Steelhead fishing!
Made a ton of new friends!

I can go on and on. I have gained so much from this site that in return I try to give it back as much as possible.


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Big Joshy' I see bassmastermjb was right just another idiot wasting my time. If your not going to let us know where you caught them what makes you think anybody gives a $#1t about your post in the first place, it totally defeats the purpose of this website.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm.......a member since april of 2004 and a whopping 30 posts,............


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I agree also, It's like what jig and somebody else said, It's the hunt once you get there.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Mo You are out of line calling anyone an idiot. There is alot more to a post than a location. I learned a long time ago if you post it they WILL come. There are alot of people who never post and only read to find the hot bite alot of these none givers will also be the ones who ruin a good spot by only caring about themselves, be it leaving trash at a parking area in the winter or blasting over a reef after a drift and shutting down a good bite, the examples are endless. I can see you are quite the information giver! member for almost 3 years and 30 posts? Please look in the mirror befor blasting someone who leaves out specific spots but includes other helpful info

Just wanted to add I just read all of fish mos replys and not a single fishing report in 3 years? Dude all of your posts are either ripping on someone or strumming up buisness for you friend.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It doesn't bother me one bit if, and when someone does not give the location of where they caught their fish. Hearing that someone caught some fish just makes me glad that they went out and had a successful day. It sure beats reading that Joe Schmoe went to Reservoir X and got skunked over and over.

I pride myself in being a decent enough weekend warrior in that I can usually apply the tactics I've learned in my thirty two years of angling on any given body of water and end up with a few fish to introduce to a pot of 350 degree oil. If I'm lucky.

Instead of waiting for others to tell you where, when, and what techniques they used to catch fish, go out and use what you know so that you might be lucky enough to write your own success story.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Come on Het give them the famous "IN MY BUDDYS BOAT LINE"


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

because a good fisherman knows how to put that info to good use, because about 10 percent of ice fishing is the "spot" Obviously my post was poking fun at the situation.
And if you really believe that posting exact info does not attract unwanted attention you must have had different experiences than most people I have talked to on this site. 
I wish I could just envite the world to fish with me. But the sad fact is that anyone and everyone has access to this board and there are some people i dont want to fish with. Specifically non member leeches. If you realy need help finding fish, shoot me a PM. I fished with another member for the first time recently. A few years ago he put me on some fish when I needed help. This time I found some fish and I did what I could to help him. Ive never even met him before but I knew that I could trust him not to envite the world to where I hit some fish. In a perfect world we would all have access to limitless lakes and fishing access at those lake would make it easy to move around and find fish easily. But we dont, Ohio has few lakes, limited access, and pretty poor fishing compared to some states. Because of this, fishing in ohio is like hunting, you cant envite everyone you meet to come hunt with you. Why? Because there arent enough spot to hunt or deer to kill. Same with fish.

Dont get me wrong I dont think there are people anxiously awaiting my next post or report. Or staying up trying to decode where I might have been. Ill just share what I know, without risking the area for years to come. I KNOW that there are lots of people who agree with me on this.

Go find a good fishing spot, catch a bunch of fish and then post it here and see if anygthing happens. Maybe nothing, Maybe something. I have every right to post less info. Just dont reply and my post will just move to the bottom. But if you want to know a little more or fish together, or ask for more specifics shoot me a PM. IM really a nice guy . And I love to share, with people, not the public.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Someone just HAD to remember that one.

In my defense, the odds of me getting invited on that one strongly depended on my being zipper lipped on the location. Blame ShortDrift or JoeW for that one.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I will not give exact GPS coordinates of where I will be catching my fish this summer but I will try to help out all those fellow ogf members out there. I'll give the lake, time, weather conditions, and what I was doing but I can't go out there and hold anyones hand for them. I've been in the boat where one guy is killing them and I am doing and using the same techniques as him but I am getting skunked. 

Learning lakes and how to catch fish takes time, lots of time! I have found that even bait shops can and will be very misleading but then again maybe that person zigged while I was zagging. Truth be told we all just need to go out and have fun and find our own fish. If we do good then I'm all for the posting of pics and sharing SOME info with fellow ogf guys and gals.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> it totally defeats the purpose of this website.


 in case you didn't detect it,that post was made in jest.if you do a little search of big joshy's past posts(many)you'll find he's contributed much info here,as well as pretty detailed reports.
what really defeats the purpose of this site is posts like you just made.and as someone else mentioned,you have a whole 30 thirty posts to your credit in 2 years.
i did a search of your posts also,and found NOT one report with any information on how,when,where to catch fish.
as for calling someone an idiot,i'd suggest you refrain from such attacks and other language in your posts.
there is no rule here that says peole have to give specifics or anything else.there is a wealth of information given by many many members.
i could list the benefits,both for me personally and others,gained from the members here,but i don't have a week to type that much.
why don't you post some of those helpful reports yourself,instead of jumping in complaining?
i personally take offense to your insults to the good members of this site,and the site itself.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> IM really a nice guy . And I love to share, with people, not the public.



I'll second that, I sure do appreciate your help.......even though i was locked out of my pm's and couldn't call yeah Sat......


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I guess I'll take the bait and chime in... LOL!  

I've said it before, I'll say it again... Post specifics. Post generalities. Or don't post at all. It is completely up to you guys. 

I've had a TON of people here help me out in my fishing, and I'm more than happy to pass it on through my reports. I'm not too specific on them, but will share, so someone can have just as good of an experience as I did and grow from it.

I'm not worried about folks who don't post either. I would hope they see how much fun we all have and get on board, but if not, that's OK too. Just remember where you saw it and hopefully have as much fun as we all do.

See you at the Columbus Show this weekend....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

the legendary misfit has my back. No joke Ive got chills! LOL


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey walleye guy I found some fish on sat so Ill let you know if they are still there tomorrow when I go tomorrow.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ya i am a most of the time a gen poster like west branch or mosquito but if i get a pm wanting to know more info on when and where and on what i will reply some people get more info out of me than others but i wont post something like "pounded the smallmouth on such and such a wreck today on erie" just dont want to give out that kind of info over the web


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

When I open a thread I read it through the eyes of a beginner or newbie to the sport.Ice fishing can be very brutal and someone can easily be discouraged.I tell everyone who comes into my baitshop when taking a first timer, son, daughter or friend out they have to go somewhere they can catch a couple of fish.I know too many people who tried fishing once and never tried again.Trust me, there's enough fish to go around for everyone.I've ice fished before where I was really wackin' em.If someone is within shouting distance and they're not catching any I'll call them over to join in on the fun.Now that the ice is in good enough shape I'll be taking some of my customers on their first ice fishing ventures, and they'll be hooked forever.For all you that have fishophobia(the fear of someone fishing close to you)Don't go to Presque Isle, you'll be miserable and won't enjoy yourself..........Mark

PS. I knew before I posted the thread the bad apples will not have any trouble showing up, you took the bait!! Hope you all feel better now


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

bassmastermjb said:


> When I open a thread I read it through the eyes of a beginner or newbie to the sport.Ice fishing can be very brutal and someone can easily be discouraged.I tell everyone who comes into my baitshop when taking a first timer, son, daughter or friend out they have to go somewhere they can catch a couple of fish.I know too many people who tried fishing once and never tried again.Trust me, there's enough fish to go around for everyone.I've ice fished before where I was really wackin' em.If someone is within shouting distance and they're not catching any I'll call them over to join in on the fun.Now that the ice is in good enough shape I'll be taking some of my customers on their first ice fishing ventures, and they'll be hooked forever.For all you that have fishophobia(the fear of someone fishing close to you)Don't go to Presque Isle, you'll be miserable and won't enjoy yourself..........Mark
> 
> PS. I knew before I posted the thread the bad apples will not have any trouble showing up, you took the bait!! Hope you all feel better now


I take offense to that! I am in no way a BAD APPLE! I only speak the truth. I do not ice fish there for I cannot give any advice to the sport. I think you may want to watch what you are saying because some of us that responded to this post would bend over backwards to help a guy out!

Just my .02!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

there are some guys that just like looking at the pictures and seeing who is catching fish.... but a lot of the guys on here base where they are going to be fishing the next couple times out by what people are saying on here! even me! it is only natural to want to go where you know people are catching fish! and who knows maybe if you pm'ed the guy he would gladly give out a little more info.... I have never seen it on anything I posted(I keep it general) but I have heard guys complaing about a bunch of people where you wouldn't have seen them before after putting up a good post with specifics! everyone can do what they want here that is what makes this site so cool! there is no need to get bitter over someone not posting where they are catching some good fish!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Billy, to me a bad apple is someone who has a negative outlook and doesn't have a problem showing it.I thought we were here to help others out.


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay! I thought you were going the other way with it. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Bassmastermjb, obviously you own a baitshop. Then you profit from helping people catch fish, and enjoy fishing. Its your job to put people on fish. Not our job.

I dont beleive its accurate to call people on here, myself included a bad apple,
by definition a "bad apple" is someone who has a bad influence on others.
Actually I would say that any participating member is actualy the opposite. A good influence. Good for the sport of fishing, Sharing information, Ideas, and tips. Creating awareness of fishing opportunities. Just because someone chooses to play their cards close to their chest dosent mean they are trying to sabbotage the game! Thats just their style. Just be glad that we will play at all. Because the fact is that I would rather get some info from good fishermen, than all the info from poor fishermen.

And I cant wait to get to presque isle, There are so many fish there that the crowds dont matter. not like here at all.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> what really defeats the purpose of this site is posts like you just made


cannot be said any better... these types of threads will flat out ruin a site and does nothing but give you enemies. Hopefully the mods won't let this one get much further


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Josh, my thread has nothing to do with selling bait.I live in the middle of Twin Lakes,Brady Lake, Muzzy Lake, Sandy Lake along with hundreds of strip or gravel pits.All are private and make up 95% of my customer base.These fishermen have no reason to fish anywhere else, cuz they have some of the best fishing in Ohio right in their backyards.My time on the water or ice is minimal since opening the shop and can only fish at night.I get much enjoyment hearing the stories or seeing the fish that were caught the day before.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok let me wade in on this. How many of you can say your as good as STICK as Big Daddy , Chaunc , Shortdrift etc. etc. I have never met any of these gentlemen but I can tell all of them would make a great fishing partner. Bassmasterjb I have met and I can say the same thing about him. One thing they all have in common they LOVE the sport and gents that is what this SITE should be about.

In any sport the more you put into it the greater your rewards. Big Daddy gives seminars on icefishing to help newbies to the sport. His only reward is the well deserved thank yous and of course the broad smiles. When you run a bait shop you do not have to put people onto fish to sell bait. They buy bait anyway and by the way NOBODY I know has gotten rich selling bait. I was in the bait business wholesale and retail for 12 years. Your damn lucky to make a livable wage. Most do not.

I can catch fish without anybody posting one way or another. Some of my long time friends say I can catch a fish out of anything that contains water. I post the lake, the depth, the method and the results.

Some people choose to be miserly with money others with info. Go figure. The happiest and best people I know choose to share what they have. Ever hear the expression " The more I teach the more I learn ". ? There is a reason that statement is true. Some of you will never figure that out but that is your choice.

I can only hope I am never too egotistical to learn or teach.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Forgot to add : Yes mark we are idiots. ANYBODY that ice fishes is an idiot myself included.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok, we all know that N.W., N.W., S.E. yada yada yada reservoirs hold fish guys, geeze. We are outdoorsman. Im not on here to beg for gps cords of a hole in the ice. If someone dont want to give out a location, who cares. Its not like they own the lakes, although you would think some do with their secretive posts. We all know what species of fish are in any certain body of water, compliments of the ODNR. I myself dont mind telling where or how fish were caught, its not like im going to be the only guy on the lake eventually for doing so. I appreciate the tactics, bait, ect. used at any given time at any given place. Ive caught my share of freshwater fish through the years without relying on info from others and caught alot gaining info from others. If someone wants to post a pic of a mess of perch and not tell you what body of water they came from, big deal. The next time hes there, there will be others there also, believe what i tell ya, especially if its a public area. I guess it would be nice if we could all "caution tape" off our own lil honey hole guys but it dont work that way and thats not what its about. Hell it can get lonely out on that ice all alone, lol. As i have posted before, all the info, tips, the friendly comradery that most give out here is really appreciated by me. News Flash!!! Tons of walleye and perch located in Erie's western basin...... Gills everywhere.......Lol.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Guess I'll chime in on this also... As for giving exact locations on a website, won't ever do that again. I've been burnt twice. Once I posted on an exact tree that I was killing the crappies on, I had fished it 3 times and no one else around. I posted it on a site and the next 4 times I went there someone was on that tree. I asked one of the guys if he had fished it before but he said no, he had saw someone on the web had posted they were catching fish there and that was why he was fishing it. Another time theres a small section on the Darby that is quite a walk from any parking but I always catch at least 10 smallies there, again I posted the spot and now whenever I wade there someone is hitting it. I now I have another spot on the Darby and will never post where it is. I bring guys from this site but swear them to secrecy. If someone wants to know a spot they can always PM me, I've shared alot of info this way. In Bigjoshys defense, I was the one Saturday that he helped. If it was not for him I wouldn't have caught a fish. I was only 10 feet from him not catching anything and he had me move to his other side and I ended up with 7 eyes. At any time look to see how many guests are lurking this site, usually more than members. If I don't want people fishing my "spots" that I've spent hours or even years finding then I guess i'm the biggest idiot there is.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

As a new guy I have to say that I agree with most of what has been said from both sides of the issue. Yes, I want and need help to find walleyes through the ice and have gained a wealth of info from this exact forum. No, I don't want to post the exact location of my favorite panfish holes, but am more than willing to share what has worked for me. In the two weeks I have been a member here I have received pm's containing specific technique info that helped me catch fish when I was getting skunked (thanks Jig) and a great location (thanks fishingful) and also met and fished with a member. I have to say it's been great. 

p.s. I like seeing walleyejones big fish. It gets me fired up to go.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Taking the bait to Big Daddy. Last summer I was catching and posting about the Walleye bite just off of Wildwood. It went from just us to numerous boats fishing the area. I figured most were members here and it did not bother me one bit. I have gained alot from this site and feel a need to give back when I can. If you go fishing and catch fish, great. If you are going to post it here, and give no info on what when and where, than keep it to yourself and don't post. I personally don't care about your ego. What other reason could you have for posting with no info.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Most of the time of someone pms me I will give more information than I post. I have been burned more than once posting specific holes I was fishing. I also had a bad expirence posting a late ice spot on Erie. We had fished it 2 days and did well on the eyes. I decided to post exactly where, the spot went from 40-50 guys guys to 200 after I posted. The problem was the ice was subject to offshore winds. There were guys fishing there that did not have the expirence to be aware of changing conditions. A couple days later 30 guys had to be rescued off the ice. I am not going to feel like I am responsible for someone getting hurt. I'll post Erie on the main board from here on out and will send out additional info in pms. 

There have been other times I have learned a spot from a friend or coworker. IMO that is "their" spot and I have no right to blab it across the net.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

My point is, if you don't want to share the info, than why post? I have no problems with somone keeping there spots to themselves. I enjoy reading a nicely done post with pics, it's fun, that's all part of this place. I don't like people posting pics and giving no info. It comes off kinda like "na na nana na look what I caught". Like I am suppose to feel jealous of you. NOT! If you don't want people to know,than don't post anything. Or just pm the people who you want to share with. I'm done. {I hope} lol


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Just wondering if winter and cabin fever has shown up??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

You guys are 100% correct about giving out an exact location.There's alot of hard work that goes into finding the fish, especially through the ice. I wasn't asking someone to give up their favorite hole.The name of a body of water or reservoir would be enough.It might give others a new experience on a different body of water or ice, a new challenge.The perfect example I can give is Presque Isle.I never would have known about Presque if it wasn't for Carl or others that have posted about it in the past.That bay is much smaller than most bodies of water that we fish.So, one day me and my buddy decided to take a roadtrip to find out what this place was all about.I found myself driving out there 2-3 times a week just to figure the place out.The gills are decent size but not that big, the jumbo perch are if you find the right school.I've seen thousands of fishermen out there at a time and not one of them left disappointed.I've done my homework there and can get the massive jumbos most time out, but I still have to put in the work.Going back to the exact spot doesn't work.All I can tell everyone is you gotta get out to the channel in 20ft of water and start drilling.There was a post the other day regarding Mogadore and Johnboy summed it up best in finding the fish there" You Have To Put In The Work".You only need to lead someone so far, then they're on their own.Some of you guys read more into the thread than was needed.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Cabin fever has set in big time. To cold to go out to the garage and get some work done! I need a heater for that garage, can't decide if a heater is more important than more fishing stuff? lol. Anyone else having problems with there browser being shut down while in here.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i didnt know much about ice fishing when i joined up at the old gfo a few years ago. except how to catch stocked trout. ive learned a TON. bottom line to me is, i dont care where youre fishing. i know any body of water has fish in it. to me, methods and tactics are the only valuable info on this site. locations dont really matter much to me. fish pics get me stoked to go on the prowl. id rather go and find them on my own. if i ever make a post with some pics and no info, its to get everyone excited about doing the same thing. not to make anyone jealous. i take pride in being honest about what i write and i try to help out people if i can. specific spots can be blown away by LAZY fishermen. ive seen it happen a few times and i harbor no ill will towards anyone who doesnt post their spot.

i also look forward to learning as much i can from all the reports.


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

This thread sounds familiar...

Just the lake is enough info for me. If someone is willing to tell me more...great, but I'm not going to press the issue. If I tell someone what I'm getting them on, it's probably because I know something unique about the presentation or bait that they probably don't. But that's about it.

FYI, I'm in San Diego for the next few days. I feel sorry for them. No icefishing. Ha!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

OGF'ers are encountering what the internet is doing to all aspects of life; publicizing private information. The name "internet" implies connected. Share it or not and to what extent should remain a personal choice in most instances. Where fishing is concerned, I happen to enjoy the process of finding the fish. What I actually know about fishing could fill a thimble.


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

1977 walleye guy said:


> Hmm.......a member since april of 2004 and a whopping 30 posts,............


I was thinking the SAME thing!!!


----------

